
Geeks Invade Government With Audacious Goals - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/05/government-20-government-as-a.html
======
ggchappell
> When one thinks about important problems facing the United States, ... it is
> difficult to not come up with the laundry list that every talking head
> seemingly has on the tip of their tongue: jobs, education, health care,
> national security, poverty.

"Difficult"??? I find it very easy.

How about: torture, warrantless searches & wiretapping, indefinite detention
without charge or trial, militarization of police forces, excessive government
secrecy, police-state-style borders & airport security, politicians being
considered above the law, etc., etc.

Next question: Why are all the "talking heads" ignoring all this stuff?

